
Show HN: Georaptor – Geohash Compression (Considerable reduction in data size) - ashwinnair
https://github.com/ashwin711/georaptor
======
mynewtb
I don't really understand the purpose, what would be a typical usecase where
you would compute and store such geohashes?

~~~
ashwinnair
Well if you have used geohashes, have an idea of the all use cases, you would
know the purpose. :)

One sample use case would be, if you want to find which polygon (building or
administrative regions like states or cities) a given location falls into,
doing a point in polygon for a huge set wouldn't be the best solution. Here
comes the use of geohash and s2 cells. Using GeoRaptor on the initial set of
geohashes reduces the search space considerably. For instance, the entire
shape of the US creates 18 million geohashes which get reduced to ~220K when
compressed.

